# Dog Trotter



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I intend to purchase a Dog Trotter in the near future and am interested in hearing from someone who either has one or has put their dogs on one. Given the distance it will travel/shipping cost, different sized dogs I intend to run on it, etc I want to make sure I cover my bases and fully evaluate my options before I make the purchase.

PM me please. From past threads on these units this doesn't appear to be standard equipment that WDF members use so I don't know that there'd be value in making an actual thread out of my question.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I own one, what do you want to to know? Answer that then I'll send you a PM if you like.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I own one, what do you want to to know? Answer that then I'll send you a PM if you like.


Hi Geoff thanks for responding. Tell me whatever you want to about it. I feel that if I prompt a specific line of questioning then I kinda control what you tell me about from the onset. I don't really want that. Tell me what you want to about it and I will then present any questions I might have from what you tell me. 

Sound good? And yes, please PM me.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I intend to purchase a Dog Trotter in the near future and am interested in hearing from someone who either has one or has put their dogs on one. Given the distance it will travel/shipping cost, different sized dogs I intend to run on it, etc I want to make sure I cover my bases and fully evaluate my options before I make the purchase.
> 
> PM me please. From past threads on these units this doesn't appear to be standard equipment that WDF members use so I don't know that there'd be value in making an actual thread out of my question.


Please post the answers here too! I am looking at setting up a dog/person exercise area and am considering options as well. I am debating the carpet mills, slat mills and motorized.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm looking at a Grand Carpet Mill like James Downey showed us in this thread

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/conditioning-dog-using-carpet-mill-21905/


----------



## Richard Warren (Sep 28, 2008)

I own one that is a couple years old and it works really well. If its for multiple dogs, make sure its long enough for your bigger dogs. I have the large and it was big enough for any dog I'd own.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

As well does a person really need all the bling bling of the upper models or is a standard model just fine?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> As well does a person really need all the bling bling of the upper models or is a standard model just fine?


Regarding that question, I am probably speaking out of turn here since I don't own one but my response to that is no probably not. In speaking with others I can't see the need for the options on the higher end models unless perhaps you create a rather regimented training plan by which tracking something like the speed is in some way necessary.

With my own dogs since I do run them with an ATV a lot, I can tell certain things by the rate they travel at. Somethings are a given, for example the dogs always travel 2-3 mph faster at night, doesn't matter if the weather is cool during the day or not their travel speed always runs within the range of 8-10 mph in the evening. Given the hours of time I've got into running my dogs this way I am also able to make assessments from something as simple as their wet foot falls on a path or boardwalk. The roll of their toplines also give me information as does ear or tail carriage, etc. 

Regardless of all that, I don't intend the Trotter to be used for anything other than to augment the activities I normally do with my dogs. For this reason I don't expect to require a unit that contains every option possible.


----------

